
Rackspace CDN and other services unreachable - mixedbit
https://twitter.com/rackspace
======
mixedbit
Seems like DNS issue. rackspace.com does not resolve, also rackcdn.com.
Because of this even status.rackspace.com is unreachable.

~~~
krf
I called Rackspace and the rep said it was a DDOS attack.

